# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα από τη Ρόδο!!

## sarli

Καλησπέρα σας.Με λένε Αννα και μένω στην όμορφη Ρόδο.Είμαι παντρεμένη και έχουμε στην οικογενια μας διάφορα ζωακια.Ο πρώτος είναι ο Σαρλις ο γρυφονακος παπουλις μας(12,5 χρονων) μετα ειναι το πουλερικακι μας η Μικι ειναι lovebird που το μεγάλωσα απο 20 ήμερων.Μετα εχουμε και 2 μπατζι και α 2 μωρακια τους(και αλλα 3 αυγουλακια),4 καναρινια και 4 αυγα και τελος ενα ενυδρειο 200 λιτρα :Anim 26: Ναι ειμαστε μεγαλη οικογενεια :Anim 26:

----------


## xarhs

να ζησετε ολοι σας...!!!! χαχαχαχαχ.. ειστε και πολλοι χαχαχ

καλως ηρθες αννα στο ομορφο φορουμακι μας...!!!

----------


## sarli

Χαχαχα ναι ειμαστε μεγαλη φαμιλυ χαχα

----------


## xarhs

εισται μπολικοι............  αλλα ολοι αξια μελοι της οικογενειας χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## mariakappa

και σου ευχομαι να γινεται ακομα περισσοτεροι.οσο πιο πολλοι τοσο πιο ευτυχισμενοι. (μεχρι να σας ανακαλυψει η τροικα χαχαχα)
Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλως ορισες Αννα στην παρεα μας!  :Happy: 

Εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις την οικογενεια σου Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας!

----------


## ninos

Καλώς ήρθες Άννα !!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Αννα να χαιρεσαι την οικογενεια σου και ολα τα μικρα σου. καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## sarli

Σας ευχαριστω καλως σας βρηκα

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς μας βρήκες Άννα!!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν όλα τα κατοικίδια σου!!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

καλως ηρθες κ καλη διαμονη να χαιρεσαι κ οοοοολληηηη την οικογενεια...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Άννα ,πράγματι μεγάλη ¨οικογένεια¨ ... να σου ζήσουν...

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες ΑΝΝΑ στην παρεα !

----------


## sarli

Καλως σας βρηκα ολους ::

----------


## BugsBunny

Καλώς ήρθες. . .

----------


## Peri27

Καλησπερα Αννα.. Καλως μας ηρθες.. Να χαιρεσαι τη μεγαλη σου οικογενεια!! Περιμενουμε και φωτογραφιες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλως Ήρθες!! και καλη διαμονη!!!!*

----------


## sarli

σας ζαλισα :winky:

----------


## sarli



----------


## COMASCO

καλως ηρθες!ικαλη διαμονη!!ολα ειναι τελεια!!μπραβο!!

----------


## Kanarinis

Άννα καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!! Πω πω τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές!!!! Μου άρεσαν πάρα πάρα πολύ τα κλουβάκια!!!! Όπως θα σε πούν και οι πιό έμπειροι εδώ να βγάλεις *(αν βλέπω καλά απο τη φώτο)* τα stick γιατί είναι πίτα στην ζάχαρη και να βάλεις κεχρί σε τσαμπί!!! Πολύ περιποιημένα ,καθάρα και όμορφα.... Να σου ζήσουν και τα νέα πουλάκια!!! Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## sarli

Σε ευχαριστώ προσπαθώ να παρέχω το καλύτερο στα ζωάκια μας.Είναι μελή της οικογενείας μας.Τα στικ τους βάζω μια φορά στους 3 μήνες έτσι για πλάκα κεχρι εχουν συνεχια

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανέμορφα!!! Και ολα τακτοποιημένα!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

απ'τις πιο ωραιες κλουβες που εχω δει..... :Anim 19:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αυτο το καλυμμα στις ταιστρες στα καναρινια για να μη πεφτουν τα τσοφλια κανει δουλεια?

----------


## Peri27

πραγματικα ολα τους αριστα περιποημενα!!!!πολλα μπραβο!!! χαιρομαστε να βλεπουμε τετοιες υπεροχες φωτογραφιες!!!  :Happy:

----------


## sarli

Με αυτες της ταιστρες δεν πεφτη τιποτα εξω :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πανέμορφααα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Καλως ηρθες και καλη διαμονη!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Ααααα και να σου ζησουν τα ζωακια σου!!! Παντα γερα!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> Με αυτες της ταιστρες δεν πεφτη τιποτα εξω



ειναι ολοκληρη ταιστρα δηλαδη?απο πετ κ ποσο?

----------


## sarli

Ενοις της ταιστρες στο κλουβι τον καναρινιων και τον μπατζι?Αυτες ειταν μαζι με τα κλουβια ειναι ιταλικα FERPLAST μοδελο piano 6

----------


## Kanarinis

'Αννα τα κλουβιά αυτά είναι βολικά στο καθάρισμα?? Περιορίζει η κατασκευή της ταϊστρας όντως τα σπόρια?? Αν και τα σπόρια πετάγονται και απο το πέταγμα των πουλιών απο δω και απο κεί....Ωραία κλουβιά πάντως  και με μια αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο είδα ότι οι διαστάσεις τους είναι 87x46.5x70...μια χαρά!!!

----------


## sarli

Ειναι παρα πολυ εύκολα στο καθάρισμα και απο της ταΐστρες δεν φεύγει ουτε σπόρος επίσης είναι πολύ καλή ποιότητα

----------


## sakk1978

καλως ηρθες

----------

